# ATX-Blende Nachbestellen/Kaufen?



## MyArt (28. September 2012)

Huhu meine lieben 


Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine ATX Blende für ein ASRock Z77 Pro4 nach zu kaufen? 
Oder passen da alle? 

Bei Alternate finde ich leider keine für ASRock


----------



## mMn (28. September 2012)

Es kommt darauf an wie die Schnittstellen angeortnet sind, pauschal kann  man da keine Aussage treffen. Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach mal  den Support von ASRock kontaktieren, ansonsten findet man sowas auch häufig in der Bucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2012)

freie Wahl in der Piratenbucht


----------



## der_knoben (29. September 2012)

Was heißt hier freie Wahl, es gibt nur eine Wahl für das AsRock Z77 Pro4: Asrock z77 pro4 I O Shield | eBay


----------



## MyArt (29. September 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Was heißt hier freie Wahl, es gibt nur eine Wahl für das AsRock Z77 Pro4: Asrock z77 pro4 I O Shield | eBay


 
Jub, hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ziemlich teuer für so ein Blechding... Naja vlt. kann ich auch anders eins besorgen. Ansonsten muss ich das nehmen.

Danke


Edit: Habe mich bei ASRock gemeldet. Diese senden mir in den nächsten Tagen ein kostenlos zu. Super Support


----------

